# Eclipse Konsolenausgabe überschreiben?



## haxenmaxen (20. Dez 2009)

schön guten abend!

ich bin programmieranfänger und möchte wissen, ob man die Konsolenausgabe im Konsolenfenster überschreiben kann oder immer wieder neu starten lassen? 

*ZB: *

- system.out... welcher buchstabe soll ausgegeben werden?
- ich geb "A" ein
- "A" wird ausgegeben

 wieder die frage
- system.out... welcher buchstabe soll ausgegeben werden?
- ich geb "B" ein
- "B" wird ausgegeben

kann das B das A überschreiben?

oder kann man die ausgabe irgendwie immer neu starten lassen? so dass man das "A" nicht mehr sieht

danke schonmal für eine antwort


----------



## Wildcard (20. Dez 2009)

Nein, das geht nicht. Wenn dich das stört dann ruf ein paar mal System.out.println() auf um Platz zu schaffen.


----------



## haxenmaxen (20. Dez 2009)

ok danke! werde ich machen!

mehr wollt ich nciht wissen


----------

